# Palominos ♥ ⇒ Let's See Them!!! ⇐



## Jill (Oct 5, 2012)

Palomino is one of my favorite colors for a horse, and we have four of them. They range from light "Isabella" palomino to golden palomino. Here are ours, and I'd love to see yours!!!






---------------------------------------------------------------

My first palomino -- my first show horse -- "*Derby*", who I would call an Isabella palomino. Derby showed as a stallion for me a decade ago and is now a much loved and enjoyed gelding:






"*Bacardi*", who is actually mine and H's favorite horse. He is a golden palomino SON of BTU... Grand / Supreme Champion when we showed him, as well as, go figure, first places in color. He is both H and my favorite because of how much he loves us... so much heart and an almost dog like devotion for his people:






"*Bliss*", one of our homebred babydolls who is now coming 3yo mare. I was not sure when she was born if she was sorrel or palomino, and as her sire is grey, didn't know at all which color an outfit she'd pick. She opted for a golden dapple palomino, and I will not raise a complaint:






And last, but not least (just most recent), we have "*Dancer*" who is a 29" 12yo mare I first met when Derby was our show horse. She comes to us from some very good friends, and she is not pregnant but is on a low starch diet (much to her probably dismay!). In her summer coat, she is a shade or two lighter than Bliss:






---------------------------------------------------------------

*Let's see your pretty palomino minis!!! *


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 5, 2012)

Guess I'll start out with our gelding, that has been shown by everyone and is really my Grandsons show horse now. He has won Reserve World Champion, many National top tens, several Ammy, open, and youth Championships, and I can't forget 4-H Championships and this is the tird year in a row he has won Champion of Champions at our county fair. Intoducing: Honey Suckle Knoll Tiawana Sun Gold.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Oct 5, 2012)

This one is home grown: She is River Rose Vanilla Sky Sundown, I never thought by breeding my dilute black stallion to a blue roan that I would get a pally, but I did:


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 5, 2012)

We love palominos also, here are ours:

Carrie A Snowflake--She is one of our broodmares, broke to drive, and an overall sweetheart to handle!






Knutson Apaches Preshush Belle--My only R only mare but she is also one of my favorites, just sooo pretty to look at! Not the best picture but shows her color.






Maple Hollows Golden Magic--Daughter of Carrie (above) and by our Destiny son, Magic Trick. Grand Champion Halter Mare











Maple Hollows Dusted By Magic--another Magic Trick filly






Maple Hollows Dreamin of Magic--Magic Trick loves to produce pretty palominos for us!


----------



## PaintNminis (Oct 5, 2012)

I really Love the Golden Palominos <3

We Currently Own One,

Magic Mist Treasure of Bonsai - aka: "Treasure"

2004 A/R Grand Champion Halter Mare


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Oct 5, 2012)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> Maple Hollows Golden Magic--Daughter of Carrie (above) and by our Destiny son, Magic Trick. Grand Champion Halter Mare


Love this one, beautiful girl.


----------



## chandab (Oct 5, 2012)

I only have one real palomino, and she's pretty pale.

Here's Caddy (still pretty chubby, despite a diet):




And, my wanna-be palomino, Tana, she's silver bay dun:


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Oct 6, 2012)

Guess I'll put my new boy Midas in this thread, too. Have only had him since mid August, so only have a few photos of him clean. He's getting his winter woolies now of course.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 6, 2012)

Melinda -I know I told you before I love Maple Hollows Golden Magic- she is a beauty!

==========================================

Gives me a chance to post our stallion again-I love this guy!

Little Kings Buckeroo Buzz- (Boones Little Buckeroo x Philia Blazes Ginger) 31.5" Palomino

2011 World Top Ten (8th) Sr stallions 30-32

We are expecting his first foals in spring 2013

Here's a pic at LKF






Buzz dolled up for a show-










Buzz back home again growing some winter woolies


----------



## Jill (Oct 6, 2012)

They are all so beautiful


----------



## Wings (Oct 8, 2012)

Nothing beats a nice palomino or buckskin for me





Ashanti Star in her winter pjs:




Sir Pallidon clipped in summer:




Their sire Glenmar Park Mickeys Golden Buck (not mine but I took the pic and have permission to share):




And my new palomino tobiano girl Party Girl:


----------



## Beth G (Oct 8, 2012)

Palominos are my favorite color also!! Here is my girl ICF Sips Summer Wind. She is a real sweetheart- I just love her!!


----------



## frosthillfarm (Oct 9, 2012)

Always love to post pics of my palomino boy, Lucky - (LM Idols Cuervo Straight) AMHA World Champion Junior Gelding and now in training as a therapy horse )


----------



## Tremor (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's my little gal, my 2011 filly, JCS Grand Finale. She's not as fabulous as all of your palominos, but she thinks she's pretty great!

Here she is at a couple months old.






And at a year old and freshly clipped:






Hardly looks like the same horse, huh? Well, besides the sour face. lol.

Here she is on a good day, she's quite the character, huh?


----------



## LindaL (Oct 12, 2012)

Here is our palomino "Strasslein LVL Charlie's Rosa Bella" ("Bella") who is a yearling filly. Here are a few pics of her at different stages...During the summer with her natural coat, she gets dapples.





I don't have many current pics, but the last one was pretty recent (even tho it is a bad pic...lol)


----------



## minimomNC (Oct 12, 2012)

I love my palominos, have had several in mini form but my current boy is one of my very favorites.

My favorite picture of him, thank you Sandy. He did well at both Nationals and World this year, 3rd in his open class at both shows, also placed well in amateur and youth. He has almost completed his HOF this year in only 4 shows and I can't wait to see him show next year.

RHA Wardances Dr Zhivago - "Kane" He got his barn name because in Japanese, Kane means golden and in Welsh is means beautiful. ( I looked it up on kids name websites).


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Oct 15, 2012)

MinimomNC - Kane is one of my LB favorites



what a gorgeous boy!

We have two palomino mares;

*Bar B Zeus Secret Love - *_LK Buck Zeus daughter_






*HMM Golden Miracle*


----------



## Jade10 (Oct 25, 2012)

I finally have a palomino and just have to share!! She was born yesterday


----------



## eagles ring farm (Oct 25, 2012)

Jade10 said:


> I finally have a palomino and just have to share!! She was born yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations what a pretty little girl


----------

